# In middle of 2WW



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello  

I am in my second cycle of IVF (last one was four years ago and failed).  I have been married and also trying to conceive for 8 years. I have Polycystic ovaries  and husband has blockage in his pipework. I am in need of some support from people who understand the process as none of my friends have been through IVFand although they have been amazing i just feel like I need to talk to someone going through it too! I had 2 embryos transfered last weds 14th. By Friday was in hospital with OHSS (also had it last time so wasn't v concerned).  Came home again Sunday but feeling so despondant as know it is likely that i am not pregant because my OHSS got better.  I am still incredibly bloated and get  breathless if I walk the dog, but other than that I feel totally normal. Had some period pains last night which I thought could have meant my embryos implanted (or not). Today no pain, no nausea, no Would like to make some friends and share any advice/experience.  My first questions is Can you recover from OHSS and still get pregnant ?  When does the bloating go down?  I know OHSS could still come back over the next week. Part of me wants it too because I know then I will be pregant but obviously dont want to end up in hospital over Christmas!  Any advice would be appreciated, even if bad news because I am torturing myself and have been so positive up til now!
thanks in advance

Jane xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya Jane
Sorry to hear that your first cycle didnt work for you, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you this time around. 
I cant really help you here, as this will be my first ivf/icsi coming up, but perhaps have a look at the 2ww section. I am sure you will get loads of support there and your questions answered. Wish you all the best
xxxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for your words of support and good luck with your cycle! 
x


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

I am also four days into my 2ww so share your troubles, fears & hopes. I know lots of people who have done IVF all different as soon as you mention it you find people!! I am finding that I want to do things right in all so I ha e nothing to reproach myself about, only it is so hard over Christmas & my partner is not used to early nights etc! He was still trying to get me to have some mulled wine the other day!  Aaargh! The willpower!! If I don't get a BFP I am straight to a gym to reclaim my body  for a while - especially as a neighbour thought I was 7 months pregnant - to which my reply was "I wish!". Just gotta keep remembering that Cyclogest! I am bloated too and pre AF symptoms which I hope is normal!! My other friend who has had three cycles has recommended a book called "ivf an emotional companion" apparently it's great so am off to amazon to download! Lol  much good luck & keep us posted!xx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there. Had a BFN yesterday and am feeling pretty despondant.  All the excitement, emotions and wating for nothing.  I feel really empty and wonder when it went wrong. I am pretty sure they implanted.  I keep going over and over it in my head. 
My mum bought me that book, it was inspirational and comforting to know how many ladies go through similar journeys.

How are you doing and when is your test date? wishing you lots of luck

janey
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Janey - I am so sorry it didnt work this time around hun    but it will one day ok, just know it 
xxxxxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you Jenny

Good Luck with your cycle starting tomorrow!!!!!

Let me know how it goes - I will still be on here
xxxxx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Jane, I did two BFN tests today. I was optimistic that my embie implanted and my boobs have been sore for days. Clinic told me to retest tomorrow. No AF yet. I been crying on and off since 7 this morn. I fully sympathise. Lots of love.


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh Im sorry. Its the worst feeling in the world. You spend those two weeks convincing your self that it has worked and then your body lets you down. If I knew why it would be easier to swallow but its the not knowing why or when it stopped working.

My AF has been on and off for 4 days untill today (24 hours after stopped mediction).  I dont want to get your hopes up but it can change from a BFN to a BFP overnight. So retest tomorrow and let me know.

I am still tearful (at stupid things like the Dogs trust advert!) Any small thing sets me off but I think it is good to cry  so let your tears roll and accept it as part of the grieving process.
Thinking of you and sending you Angel hugs xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thinking of you both 
xoxoxox


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Jane I won't get my hopes up but friends are telling me it's not over yet it feels like it to me. We have spent so much time with ivf with lots of obstacles and delays. We will be moving onto to adoption but it saddens me that we could have started that process 18 mths earlier. The benefit of hindsight eh?? I think you have to give these things a go and we will look back and feel that it is all been part of our journey. There are so many people out there also on their journeys and I don't feel alone whilst reading comments on FF. I will let you know ...
Jenny - good luck for your cycle - this is an exciting time and I actually loved the injections and stuff because you are one step closer to end goal. 
Best Wishes ladies x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

def not over!! I am holding my fingers and toes crossed for you all the way    
xox


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

No not to be...  I never had any good expectations of another test today. I've had the worst day and a half since my OTD but I feel like I have rejoined the land of the living this afternoon. I guess I'll be moving on now but I'll still keep an eye on threads here. As a door closes another one opens please god. xx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

oh hun, what can i say?  Take each day at a time and try to do something nice for yourself.  are you going to try again?

Love Janey xxxx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

No we're not having another go Janey. I have other medical problems which means my EC had to be done in a general theatre. It took a lot of fighting to even have a 2nd go. Adoption has always appealed to us but my biggest fear is rejection. I'll be getting back in touch with them next week after making a good contact with a VA in Oct. Ideally we'd love to get a place on their next prep course. I'm praying this will be the case. Are you having another go?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes I think things do or dont happen for a reason and that it is out of our control for  a reason. I wish you all the luck for adoption.  I know it is a hard and long process but like IVF, if you dont try you will never know.  

Not sure if we will try again. I say no my husand wants to go straight again. will wait a couple of weeks before I start thinking about it again. 

Good luck in your new journey
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

pnkrobin - so sorry hun. Take a break, enjoy your time with man and yes, try and look into adoption if that is your call now. I am sure it will happen for you.
xx

janeyE- take time to heal, I am sure you will chose what is best for you at the end of it
xxx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks both. I never put a summary of our history at the end of my comments. Didn't know how to. However I am 36 and my DH is 45 (but very fit and active). Good luck and best wishes. Never forget that next time could be "your time". See you on here again xxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes deffo, where do we post now ? Is it in the inbetween cycles/treatment bit?
To put all the info under your signature you need to go int0 your profile and into the signature bit
Godd Luck Pnkrobin. Good things happen to those who wait xxxx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Janey I have had a look at the negative cycle board today and in my case in the coming weeks I'll post on Moving On and Adoption boards.
It actually feels ok to say negative cycle now. Yesterday was the pits x


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Pnk Robin

good Luck with the adoption route.  May 2012 be your year and the start of your journey towards your own family.  

Hope it all works out for you

Take care

Janey]
xxxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Janey,

Sorry to hear about your BFN  but good things come to those who wait! Take time to heal and see how you feel after that!

 xxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you LadyG85.  That is really sweet of you.... Have to admit feeling really down at the moment but I know it will pass eventuallly..

congratulations on your BFP, and heres to 2012 being everyones year!

xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

you have to give yourself time to heal!    ..thank you and yes here's to 2012 being everyone's year!!!  xxx


----------

